# Reverse Sensor Visual Display



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

I have rear parking sensors as an option on my car, I am just curious if it should come up with some form of display on the virtual cockpit indicating how close I am to things behind me etc? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

No you won't get any display on the VC regarding the rear sensors....unless you do the hack via VCDS on the thread that ManuTT has done!


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

So the software is there it just needs accessing? Seems a little silly but may have to look into it.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

glund91 said:


> So the software is there it just needs accessing? Seems a little silly but may have to look into it.


Yeah see the VCDS thread as it explains how to do it via VCDS. I've done it and its great.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

It won't affect the warranty or anything will it? Also do you need to remove all the stuff you have done if you send the car in etc? I will have a look now just not sure if those questions get answered.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

I've got the display as standard in my car, perhaps because it's got front and rear (and side) parking sensors.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Depends is the answer...
I have it as standard too, but its only standard is you have 7X2 or 7X5, however as above you've been able to add the radar to most Audis since around 2010, i did it to my first R8 back in the day.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I've ordered rear acoustic, I'm not massively bothered about the visual display but seems a bit tight on Audis part as it is just software and I am stumping up £400 for the sensors. Having said that all I really wanted was a rear camera without any sensors but you can't have one without the other. surely parking sensors (rear) will become an industry standard soon!


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

"Parking system plus" includes "A visual display in the Audi Virtual Cockpit". 
eg. in the UK, for TT its 430 for the rear parking system, and 840 for parking system plus with front/rear sensors.
The TTS comes with the rear sensor, but its not the 'plus' version.

The baseline is the standard audio beep, the 'plus' version that costs extra includes a visualisation in the display.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

dink said:


> "Parking system plus" includes "A visual display in the Audi Virtual Cockpit".
> eg. in the UK, for TT its 430 for the rear parking system, and 840 for parking system plus with front/rear sensors.
> The TTS comes with the rear sensor, but its not the 'plus' version.
> 
> The baseline is the standard audio beep, the 'plus' version that costs extra includes a visualisation in the display.


I find it crazy that my wife's £12000 Vauxhall Adam comes with front and rear sensors, with a visual display and the 38k TT does not. Also the Adam has individual tyre monitoring that gives real time values at all times. It baffles me that this technology is now given to premium brand cars when it is clearly cost effective enough to add it to a brands lowest model.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Had the visual display in my Scirocco and although it looked really good and impressed passengers it didn't actually provide much of a functional advantage. Yes you are close to an obstacle in say the left corner but ultimately I found I relied upon the tone of the beeps.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Had the visual display in my Scirocco and although it looked really good and impressed passengers it didn't actually provide much of a functional advantage. Yes you are close to an obstacle in say the left corner but ultimately I found I relied upon the tone of the beeps.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I agree it isn't the most vital feature and it isn't something to complain about, the beep is enough. I just find it highly unusual that it is not provided regardless. The tyre monitoring, however, going off previous cars I have had would be really useful to me.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

glund91 said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Had the visual display in my Scirocco and although it looked really good and impressed passengers it didn't actually provide much of a functional advantage. Yes you are close to an obstacle in say the left corner but ultimately I found I relied upon the tone of the beeps.
> ...


It's all to do with money and marketing. Yeah, they'll make money from the extras - that's just a bonus. But the other thing is that if they give you stuff for free then it cheapens the brand. They become a value brand rather than a premium brand. Not only that but they know you want it and will pay for it so there's no reason for them to give you anything for free. But totally agree, would be nice some extra 'standard' equipment.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Smoothie said:


> glund91 said:
> 
> 
> > ZephyR2 said:
> ...


That is a fair point, I am quite enjoying the looks from people seeing me drive by in the TT. I suppose that is partly due to the exclusivity of the brand. Had a few people comment so far which I never got in my Fiesta ST haha.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

It's also called taking the p*ss. As stated many cars for a fraction of the price have more standard features and anyone who preferred them could have bought one, so there must be something about a TT regardless.

PS. Don't mention cruise control.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

I had to have cruise control at the cost of £450, only to find out for MY17 it is standard. Typical haha. Funnily enough I haven't really used cruise control yet. It isn't as easy to access as in older cars (simply on the steering wheel) rather than the separate stalk on the TT. Granted I have had the car two weeks and only done 300 miles though.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Granted there are easier cruise controls but I think Audi would struggle to fit anything else on the steering wheel. I've had it for a couple of years and it is fine once you are used to it.


----------



## Jimboo (9 mo ago)

stumardy said:


> Yeah see the VCDS thread as it explains how to do it via VCDS. I've done it and its great.


Do yo have Link by chance 👍


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

Jimboo said:


> Do yo have Link by chance 👍


I enabled it (rear sensor graphics) in mine with a Carista. Very simple process and quite cheap if you are not looking for a device that does full coding like VCDS.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Bit and Byte thread
*-show the parking radar on the left side of the cockpit when we put in reverse*
Unit 10
Security Access 71679
Coding
Byte 02
Enable Bit 0


----------



## Jimboo (9 mo ago)

Is anyone coding in West Yorkshire at sensible non dealership prices lol


----------

